# Content Manger and my memory card



## sunshinegrl (Nov 1, 2008)

I am a bit confused about how to "manage" the content manager.  I have a 2GB memory card but Im not sure how to transfer items to the card.  
A few questions:

If I transfer items to the card, will they list on my Kindle? 
Once I move an item from Kindle to memory card will it be listed one time or twice on the kindle?  
If I create an additional folder on the memory card, will those items placed in it show on my kindle or is it then "hidden"?  

I'm trying to find a way to organize and get full use of these features.  Any input or direction will be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## soapy70 (Oct 29, 2008)

once you put your sd card in you can go to your content manager. you click next to the books you want to move and then scroll to the bottom menu and choose 'move to sd card'. This item will now show in your content manager and in your kindle home page menu. If you take the sd card out these books will only show in the content manager and not on your home page menu. 

Any book you purchase from amazon will stay in your content manager but will show either: sd card, amazon or kindle. This shows where the book is actually located. If you don't want to use an sd card but don't want to the book on your kindle any longer then you can go to the content manager but instead of moving to sd card you can select remove item (after you have put the x in the box next to it) and then it is kept in your library on amazon for you and will no longer show on your front home page. If you just leave it as is, it will state kindle under it in the content manager.

Hope that helps and not confuses.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

sunshinegrl said:


> If I transfer items to the card, will they list on my Kindle?


Yes


sunshinegrl said:


> Once I move an item from Kindle to memory card will it be listed one time or twice on the kindle?


Just once


sunshinegrl said:


> If I create an additional folder on the memory card, will those items placed in it show on my kindle or is it then "hidden"?


No, items that are not in the documents or audible folder will not show


----------



## irabren (Nov 9, 2008)

You can move and transfer more easily - by hooking up to computer via USB - and you can then see the folders on the screen - documents; audible; music; - you need a reader to see the SD card - ( I think ) - it shows up separate from the Kindle as another USB device ( I think )
I believe it has to be in documents or sd card - to see it on Kindle.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

You don't need a reader. If you have an SD card in your Kindle, when you connect your Kindle to your computer with the USB, it will show up as two separate drives. On my computer the Kindle is G: and the SD card is H:. You can use windows explorer to move things around just like on any sort of drive.

Files will only show on the homepage if they are in the documents (books, text, etc) or audible (audio books) folders. Someone else said he created a folder called "old" and moved all his read books to that. That way, they are stored on the Kindle but will not show up on the home page, making it less cluttered.

L


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

I just take the SD card out of the Kindle to clean up my home page.  Then I have it with me if I want it without connection to a computer.


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

I Delete Everything. If I want to read it again; I can get it back in less than a minute. Keeps my homepage short and tidy.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

ScottBooks said:


> I Delete Everything. If I want to read it again; I can get it back in less than a minute. Keeps my homepage short and tidy.


I delete things too. And I have my contact manager set to only show Kindle items not SD card or Amazon items. Though I have noticed that the setting doesn't hold through a reset.

Even so, my 'home page' has 10 pages. 

Ann


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> I delete things too. And I have my contact manager set to only show Kindle items not SD card or Amazon items. Though I have noticed that the setting doesn't hold through a reset.
> 
> Even so, my 'home page' has 10 pages.
> 
> Ann


I'm usually at 3 pages. (I delete some books the same day I get them!)


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

An awful lot of mine are samples that I've not gotten too yet. . . .someday.  Also lots of free books. . . .I've started a couple of those and bailed pretty early on 'em.

My husband is just glad he's not having to build more shelves to hold them.  

Ann


----------

